# what type of camera.



## coyotekid11 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, guys im always going hunting and I wish i could recored my hunts. I just dont know what kind of camera to buy. I want one for around 200$ that will recored well with a good zoom. Be best if water proof.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't really know much about video recording cameras, but you can check these out http://gopro.com/cameras/hd-hero3-white-edition?utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase&cvsfa=2093&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=31343236&gclid=CIiN7uOvgLgCFWKCQgodvA8AYQ

You might also talk to SHampton, he records a lot of hunts. Something tells me his equipment might be a little more expensive than your $200 but he'll be able to give you a clue as to what to look for and what to avoid.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Good Luck in your search I have never tried to video Rifle shots. C.K. I thought I saw a go-pro on your old .243?

I have used a Shotgun camera for Ducks for some cool video memories , my Gator Partner Invented one. It AIN'T cheap but for a Shotgun point of aim kind of results. His is a fixed 4x High Definition only records forward and back several seconds so no edit time just the shot is what records. It is waterproof and I could show you a video of my Rem. 1187 sliding down from the top rail of the duck blind hitting the boat floor so yes it's shock proof as well!

I'll keep to the code and not make this an add. If you would be interested PM me.

Best wishes,

jimmy shutt


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

For $200 your gonna have a hard time finding a camera with enuff zoom, and is waterband shock resistant. The GoPro fits the bill for water and shock proof. But it has no zoom feature and is a pretty wide angle camera. It's better suited to viewing close up action just like you see in the tv ads. To get a camera that truly fits the bill for filming HD hunting videos you gotta spend closer to $2k. But all is not lost, Sony makes several handy am units with acceptable zoom and take pretty darn good HD video for $250-$300. They aren't as sturdy or weather resistant as the high dollar units, but a ziplock bag and some duct tape will make them workable. I use a Sony with 30x zoom myself, but I don't hunt with someone else very often so I don't get much of a chance to use it when callin' coyotes.


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I use a Canon Vixia. Small, 31x zoom, HD, super smooth stabilization feature. I've taken some shooting videos in which the bullet can be seen in flight. Cost is under $400. Here is a short clip of my sister taken with the Canon shooting a Bond Arms Derringer earlier this year in Arizona.


----------



## texas724 (May 16, 2013)

Midland makes a mountable camera that comes with a waterproof case, and three different speeds and quality levels. I use it when me and the buddies go out to the shooting property to make some video of us shooting (mostly slidfire/tannerite/multiple skeet throws) I just did a search and found one on sale for $197. These are just as good as gopro, and not quite as expensive.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum texas724


----------



## superman0812 (May 17, 2013)

Texas724 did you mount this on your rifle? If so what kind of mount does it use?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum texas724, there are a wide range of cameras, waterproof and video at high quality will get into some bucks. I use a Sony Handi Cam and a Canon digital SLR with HD 1080i video capabilities.


----------



## texas724 (May 16, 2013)

superman0812 said:


> Texas724 did you mount this on your rifle? If so what kind of mount does it use?


We did mount it the rifle a couple of times. The camera a came with a variety of mounting options. To mount it to the gun we used one of the mounts with a Velcro strap and wrapped it around the hand guard.


----------

